
Microsoft to sponsor the Apache Software Foundation (Really) - mariorz
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080725-microsoft-to-sponsor-of-the-apache-software-foundation.html
======
leoc
I expect MS sees this as a cunning blow against the GPL.

